
FoundationDB forked source - codebrain
Hi does anyone have a copy of FoundationDB source. This seems to have been pulled from GitHub. If someone has a forked copy please share.
======
jhugg
You mean for the SQL layer and client libs and the other things that were
open, right? The core code was all closed.

I would imagine maybe the SQL parser would be of value if it could be
ressurected. Standalone SQL parsers are hard to find.

~~~
codebrain
correct and thanks.

------
15155
FDB's source was never on GitHub.

FDB was closed-source with a few open-source official bindings.

------
rodrigof
I found this old fork for the sql-parser [https://github.com/z16385947/sql-
parser](https://github.com/z16385947/sql-parser), as 15155 said FBD source is
closed.

~~~
codebrain
thanks

